# Changes to bear hunting 2011 ?'s



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

I've heard rumors there will be "premium" bear tags allowing hunters to hunt both spring and fall hunts up for grabs this year...does anyone know if this is true and which units will have these tags?

Thanks


----------



## kk11 (Sep 17, 2007)

It is a change they talked about at the RACs, I think it is going to happen.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

San Juan should have 5 premium tags,,,,,,along with La Sal.
Wasatch west will have 4..

What unit are you curious about?


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

goofy elk said:


> San Juan should have 5 premium tags,,,,,,along with La Sal.
> Wasatch west will have 4..
> 
> What unit are you curious about?


Most curious about San Juan, Book Cliffs, and Nebo..


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

It look like there will be,,,,

1 in little creek,,
2 on Nebo,,
And 3 on thr roaded part of the cliffs..


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

What is the date to apply for this year?


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

Guess, I'll try cashing in my 7 points this year...."try" being the key word.


----------



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

mikevanwilder said:


> What is the date to apply for this year?


The application period runs from Feb. 3-23. We should have the guidebook online by early next week. I'll drop a note here once it's posted.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Amy said:


> mikevanwilder said:
> 
> 
> > What is the date to apply for this year?
> ...


Thanks Amy!


----------

